# Cedula D'Habilitilidad



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Here in Catalunya, the new buzzword is Cedula.

Without one, you are stuck, the general gist is this, all houses must have a certificate of habitability. To get one, your house must stand up to inspection. The difficulty for most folk is that the Catalunian Government doesnt seem to want to give them on houses built in the Campo because any house classed as legal can expect roads, electricity, water etc etc connected to their property which will cost them a whole parcel of money. Money they do not want to spend. Which is why they have brought out this law, they have neatly circumvented the problem of providing houses with the stated services etc by creating a new requirement. No Cedula, no road etc etc. 

Now some folk will tell you that you can get a Cedula by declaring your house is a Vivienda, all well and good, but as you all know, a Vivienda isnt a Casa and this will affect any potential saleability in the future.

Word has it the law may be changed for the better in 2013. 

However don't hold your breath folks, so far the Catalunya Generatlitat has raked in a shed load of money from folk applying for a Cedula. 

The thing is I know of very few people who have actually managed to get one, and this includes the locals.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have a Certifica de habitación on new builds and have had for a long time now. Just shows how it differs from region to region,


Hepa


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

"We would if we could but we can't" as they say. Despite our house being legal before they brought in the Cedula D'habilitilidad we are informed we have to obtain one. This you would think shouldn't be a problem. Wrong. Our ajuntament is being awkward because we registered our house with Tarragona ourselves not via the ajuntament and because of they have thrown their teddy out of the cot and won't give us one.


----------

